# Quality Smaller Speakers



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I recently purchased a Sony Bravia KDL-32ML130 TV and am considering buying some sort of speaker system. Problem is that my TV is fairly close to the couch (so I don't want a system that provides overwhelmingly powerful sound). I'm just interested in an upgrade over what the Bravia provides. Anyone have any recommendations for a smaller, less powerful single unit? Here's the type of unit I'm looking for:

http://www.amazon.com/ZVOX-Powered-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1247976411&sr=1-1

Also I'd have no problem buying something used or refurbished. Either way I would really prefer spending under $200 (and ideally under $150). 

Also can someone recommend a cheap HDMI cable for my Playstation 3? And should I bother buying an HDMI cable for my Sony DVD player that mainly plays burned Netflix movies (on DVD5 Taiyo Yuden's)? Would the upgrade be worthwhile? I've heard unless you play blu-rays the upgrade isn't worth the HDMI cable cost.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Would have put in first post but wouldn't allow me to edit....Anyways can anyone recommend to me the ideal video and audio settings (or provide a link with the adjustments)? Also is there a way to tilt Bravia TV's back?


----------

